# Fluval 305 leak?



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

Hello all, I have a leak issue after I cleaned my 305, I just noticed before I went to bed and the small tub I had the filter in was just starting to overflow out  Anyway, It seems to be coming from the locking area(drip leak) on both sides. I tried pulling it apart and pushing it back together but to no avail, it doesn't seem to be as tight as it once was. Is this common, if so, is there a way to fix this? 
Thanks


----------



## jboogerfinger (Apr 16, 2005)

I have 2 405's and a 305 and the first thing i would do is take take the top off (after disconnected of course) and check the O ring to make sure was seated in the groove.


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

It seems fine. :?


----------



## zekester (Dec 9, 2006)

Pull the top, empty all the filter media into a bucket, wipe the can part (bottom) very good with a paper towel about 1-2 inches down where the o-ring seals so there is no sand etc there.

Take the top part with the latches and motor and carefully remove the o-ring. Gently wipe all gunk from the o-ring with a paper towel not stretching it and set it aside. Inspect o-ring for slices or nicks in the rubber or a flat spot. If so you may need to replace it.

Next, wipe the o-ring channel out very good and the surrounding area with a paper towel.

Take a very very small amount of vasoline on your fingers and very lightly coat the o-ring to lube it. Probably not good for fish if you use alot, but it just needs to be slippery.

Reinstall everything and you should be good to go. If there is a notch where the electric cord slides into the can make sure the top is aligned correctly. Right rear on my 205.

Note: any damage to the o-ring itself, the channel it rides in, or the the surface of the can it contacts can cause a leak so check everything good.

I have had a 205 for about 2 years, clean it carefully once a month and never had a leak or had to change the o-ring but you need to be carefull about those sealing surfaces.

Good luck.


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

Worked, no more leaks. Thanks again for your help. :thumb:


----------

